# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Utilisation CPY & PyGame

## lesouriciergris

Bonjour, 

je dbute actuellement sur PyGame et je suis tonn par l'utilisation CPU que ce dernier engendre (50% de CPU sur ma machine voir 65% pour un jeu sur PyGame).

Est ce normal ? Cela vient de ma machine ancienne ?

----------


## josmiley

oui et non,
a depend de comment est ecrit ton code et de ce qu'il doit faire ...
genre, attendre l'appui de la barre espace :

j'exagre le truc hein ...

ce code utilise le CPU  fond


```

```

et pas celui-ci ...


```
while not pygame.key.get_pressed()[pygame.K_SPACE]:pygame.event.wait()
```

pourtant ils font la mme chose.

----------


## lesouriciergris

> oui et non,
> a depend de comment est ecrit ton code et de ce qu'il doit faire ...
> genre, attendre l'appui de la barre espace :
> 
> j'exagre le truc hein ...
> 
> ce code utilise le CPU  fond
> 
> 
> ...


Merci bien. J'ai utilis un tutoriel trouv sur le Net, et il utilisait la premire forme de code. La seconde ne prend en effet pas de CPU.

----------

